# The Online Reading Room Farewell to the Draken und so weiter



## Royzee617 (Oct 25, 2005)

Great article on the departure of the Austrian Draken on Flug Revue:
http://www.flug-revue.rotor.com/FRHeft/FRHeft05/FRH0511/FR0511e.htm

also on the A380
http://www.flug-revue.rotor.com/FRHeft/FRHeft05/FRH0511/FR0511g.htm

LUFTWAFFE PHANTOMS 
http://www.flug-revue.rotor.com/FRHeft/FRHeft05/FRH0510/FR0510g.htm

LGBs
http://www.flug-revue.rotor.com/FRHeft/FRHeft05/FRH0509/FR0509f.htm

AH-64D 
http://www.flug-revue.rotor.com/FRHeft/FRHeft05/FRH0507/FR0507b.htm


----------

